# Stump Grinder Kills Another Driver



## jmcguiretree (Dec 2, 2008)

Check this one out. 

Stump grinder being pulled by truck #1 gets rear ended by truck #2 , grinder comes off and hits and kills driver of truck #3.


http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf?/base/news-13/1228211943248750.xml&coll=1


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's another link with a pic.
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2008/12/1_dead_as_tractortrailers_coll.html

I know the tree service involved and have done storm work with them in the past. From what I can gather the dump truck parked on the road directly after a blind knoll was completely to blame. The bucket got around him between oncoming traffic, the pickup w/ stumper was able to stop but the chip truck couldn't slow down fast enough, hit the stumper, ripped it ( including hitch and bumper) clean off the truck and sent it flying into the windshield of the semi. No cones, flags or even four-ways on or near the truck parked on the road in the middle of a 55 mph zone. My condolences to the truck driver's family. Another lesson that we need to pay very close attention to everything cause ya never know.


----------



## jmcguiretree (Dec 2, 2008)

I do not know the people involved but also sounds like the chip truck may have been driving too close.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 2, 2008)

man tom trees:jawdrop:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

jmcguiretree said:


> I do not know the people involved but also sounds like the chip truck may have been driving too close.



It's possible but I assume it's quite a bit easier to stop an SC1102 with a 3/4 ton Ford than it is to stop a BC1800XL with an old Chevy dump. Remember to put your cones out guys.


----------



## jmcguiretree (Dec 2, 2008)

loss for words for all...what a way to go.


----------

